
Meet Instagram's First Female Engineer - cpeterso
http://www.elle.com/news/culture/brina-lee-instagram-engineer-interview
======
puppetmaster3
It's getting silly. At work, you are engineer, that's all.

~~~
noonespecial
I've started applying the "ginger test". (As in redhead) If it would become
ridiculous when substituting "ginger" for woman, girl, or female in an
article, then I can be certain that the article _is_ ridiculous.

 _" whats it like being the only redheaded person in the office and do you
think your red hair affects your performance as a coder..."_

~~~
_pius
_I 've started applying the "ginger test". (As in redhead) If it would become
ridiculous when substituting "ginger" for woman, girl, or female in an
article, then I can be certain that the article is ridiculous._

Totally right. Like gingers, women have no history of being discriminated
against, harassed, or ostracized, certainly not in _our_ industry. Who do they
and their white knights think they are, acting like women sometimes get
treated differently?!

